# Media Device Recommendations?



## jweb47 (Feb 28, 2011)

I would to see what HD (1080i or p) media devices are available that will connect to a TV with HDMI, connect to my cable home network, has remote control and possibly be Netflix compatible. I have a HornetTek Mirage with a 2 TB HDD that I’ve been using for a couple of years but I have several other TVs that have CAT 5 jacks at each location and need to find a cost effective solution to add network media streaming to these other TVs. Any recommendations? 
Thanks, Joe


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

There are quite a few options for you. By connect to my cable home network, do you mean via cable card or just via RG6? Are you looking at a separate appliance like a popcorn hour?


----------



## jweb47 (Feb 28, 2011)

Connect to my cable home network means my CAT 5 Ethernet. I stated it that way as to not mean wireless. I am talking about separate devices I suppose because I don't any other way to input my network into the TVs. Each device would need a remote as well. I have RG6 to all the TVs but I need more control and better signal as well as individual access to Netflix and any other future programming. I don't remember how many devices Netflix allows but 3 or 4 for now shouldn't be a problem. 
There may be a better way to do this and that's why I'm inquiring here. Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

There are a lot of appliances that fit your needs. I'd suggest the GoogleTV products like the Logitech Revue. A lot of people here use their PS3 and their xBox's for this. There's also Popcorn Hour products, though I'm unsure if they do Netflix. And most of the Blu-Ray players come with this sort of stuff as well. I know that I can get Netflix on my Sony player and it sees my home network media server fine as well. The company that made the product that you use now makes a product that does what you want as well.


----------

